# 7/16/17 GLLS Eastern Division-Cleveland Harbor



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

The Great Lakes Largemouth Series Eastern Division, is looking forward to our second 2017 divisional tournament launching NEXT WEEKEND on Sunday July 16th out of Cleveland (Edgewater). Our 2017 season has just started, with 5 Eastern division tournaments remaining, 10 remaining in the Central & Toledo Divisions and the 2 day championship in Oct. We're a great second circuit, and an ideal entry level circuit for those less experienced. 

You can enter at the ramp or online. 
Check us out on our website and on our Facebook page for more details. 
http://www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com/divisions/eastern-division/
and
https://facebook.com/Great-Lakes-Largemouth-Series-205068759517293/


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

What's the start time for this event? I read 5:00 am start of check in, with first light being the start of the tournament. And what's the ending time?


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

Seems to be 6:00-3:00, can anyone confirm?


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

sounds correct - 6:00 am-3:00 pm


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

A little late but all Eastern Division tourneys are until 3PM but launch at different times (see GLLS website under Eastern Div.)

That said, here are the results from yesterday's event.

https://m.facebook.com/graphsearch/...tory_fbid=1591864627504359&id=205068759517293

http://www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com/results/new-resultspage-91/


----------

